# Post your dakota digital odyssey gauges



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

Lets see where you guys mount this at mk4 if possible. 
Thanks


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Post your dakota digital odyssey gauges (chrisIY403)*

bump for some ideas


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

i see people putting them in the center console and in the door and in the vents. just a couple of places to try it


----------



## pietrovito157 (Jul 9, 2005)

i can try to get you a picture of mine this week.


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (pietrovito157)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pietrovito157* »_i can try to get you a picture of mine this week.

thanks man , I may try on the vents somewhere


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Post your dakota digital odyssey gauges (chrisIY403)*


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Post your dakota digital odyssey gauges (mikegilbert)*

Do explain...


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Post your dakota digital odyssey gauges (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_

















that by far is the most legit **** ive seen yet
explain!! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Now that's oem plus!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah mike, your car is sick, all around.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

If i remember correctly the gauge is in the trunk with a camera on it feeding to the oem screen? correct me if im wrong, but none the less, badass


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (fasttt600)*

So clean that my eyes missed it the first time


----------



## suka4thong (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (blue bags)*

is this true??
more info please


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (blue bags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_If i remember correctly the gauge is in the trunk with a camera on it feeding to the oem screen? correct me if im wrong, but none the less, badass

that was gonna be my guess. Pretty slick.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (blue bags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_If i remember correctly the gauge is in the trunk with a camera on it feeding to the oem screen? correct me if im wrong, but none the less, badass

That's what I remember. But I remember the owner saying he's working on getting it displayed without the camera.


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

ending up putting the dakota gauge here


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

hard to tell what we're looking at....


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

haha its a mk4 gti


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

blue bags said:


> If i remember correctly the gauge is in the trunk with a camera on it feeding to the oem screen? correct me if im wrong, but none the less, badass


Exactly. Mounted the gauge On a wood block with an aluminum bracket, then pointed a small CCTV camera w/ macro lens at it. Piped the video into my OEM navigation screen, which is selectable with the "name" button on my MMI. 

Here was my original design for it:


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

the digital controller, not the gauge. close enough though


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

had to do some serious plastic work?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

dmoney said:


> hard to tell what we're looking at....


 i see an ebrake handle, change holder, cup holder with headphones and the seatbelt buckle


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

blue bags said:


> If i remember correctly the gauge is in the trunk with a camera on it feeding to the oem screen? correct me if im wrong, but none the less, badass


THAT is awesome! 


Bumping this up really interested in this gauge! :thumbup:


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

I just installed mine this weekend.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^very clean


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

not a DD but its a fbi and around the same size.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

mikegilbert said:


>


oh my no key haha!!! but that is a brilliant idea!!


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

center console where ash tray was...cover still closes


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

Some clean installs in here! :thumbup:


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)




----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

SKIDMRK said:


>


awesome job!


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Some great examples in here! I'll be sure to post mine up as soon as I get mine installed. :thumbup:

*Quick question:*
- What do you guys recommend using for wiring up the Odyssey gauge and senders? I tried searching but couldn't find a good answer on what works best.. Thanks in advance! :beer:


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

here is my car and a few others I've done, still missing pics of some others... 

Mine - Mk4 GLI: (Yes, Lego's)










mk5 Fahrenheit I did.. inside the driver cubby.










mk5 GTI inside the armrest










B5 A4 non-quattro.. 










mk4 Jetta - didnt get pics of it completely done.. 










mk4 JEtta VR


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Big fan of that.. I'm switching out my management to get away from the auto pilot and I'm on the market for a dakota setup... I like this setup, I might turn the dakota so it faces sideways toward the drivers seat...Also considering mounting the passenger ejector seat button there as well.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Ben from RI said:


> Big fan of that.. I'm switching out my management to get away from the auto pilot and I'm on the market for a dakota setup... I like this setup, I might turn the dakota so it faces sideways toward the drivers seat...Also considering mounting the passenger ejector seat button there as well.


why are you getting rid of the autopilot? witht he dakota gauge you wont have a drive height button anymore... 

we put it deep enough to also have the switchbox be tucked in there as well... you can barely see the wire on the right side of picture.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of the autopilot, I'm switching to switch speed :thumbup: and Vu4 manifold so I'll be needing some cool gauges now


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ben from RI said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the autopilot, I'm switching to switch speed :thumbup: and Vu4 manifold so I'll be needing some cool gauges now


smart move, you won't be disappointed! 
The Quad gauges is great. Just one gauge does all four corners and the tank!


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

got_vdub said:


>


Anyone know where to find something like this for the driver's side vent for a mkIV? Or do they just make them for the main vents?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone found a red LCD that's an equivalent of the Dakota Digital 4-corner gauges shown above? I know where I want mine to go but I'd really hate to have blue lights when my entire A3 dash is red lit.

May have to do a screen swap when the time comes


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Anyone found a red LCD that's an equivalent of the Dakota Digital 4-corner gauges shown above? I know where I want mine to go but I'd really hate to have blue lights when my entire A3 dash is red lit.
> 
> May have to do a screen swap when the time comes


You're Welcome :laugh::thumbup:










Now help me find the driver's side vent gauge pod!


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

Found this one at KermaTDI.com for a MKIV, but it's $175 without a gauge... anyone know a cheaper place to pick this up?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I'd love to make mine either more blue'ish, or str8 red... and dim it down cause it's birhgt but i dont wanna mess with it much...


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

iplayonice said:


> You're Welcome :laugh::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you put a red film over a teal light, wouldn't it display mostly purple-ish?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

bumping this instead of making a new thread. 

looking for some new / different pics of the Odyssey Series 1 gauge mounted :beer:


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

here's mine:


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

Not an Odyssey gauge but very similar. It's mounted in the center console about 2 inches from the rear. I had to barely trim the inside of the console for it to fit. It is just pushed in, no glue or screws and it hasn't moved. I can get better pictures if you want. 










Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

here's mine when I first got it in last year during my build. going to get some vinyl/leather and make a boot for it so it hides more of the wiring. it can be hidden by closing the ashtray lid


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------

